

Ask HN: What are cool christmas gifts for work? - wrdevos

We have about 50 to 100 euro&#x27;s per person to spend on Christmas gifts per person. What do you guys think are cool gifts?
======
brd
Random assortment of gift ideas (originally thrown together for Office Moms &
Geek Dads). It might provide some inspiration.

[http://www.giftwell.com/list/508408678762/mothers-day-
office...](http://www.giftwell.com/list/508408678762/mothers-day-office-ideas)

[http://www.giftwell.com/list/618411296766/fathers-day-for-
th...](http://www.giftwell.com/list/618411296766/fathers-day-for-the-geek)

------
illyism
I made a wishlist for designers and developers earlier:
[http://s.il.ly/wishlist/](http://s.il.ly/wishlist/)

If they're a designer you could also get them a book:
[http://s.il.ly/books/](http://s.il.ly/books/)

------
wrdevos
Thanks, there are some cool gadgets there :)

